# 1993 xe - engine oil capacity?



## genxie (Nov 12, 2010)

someone broke into my xe 4x4 pathfinder, didn't ruin anything and nothing inside but they had to leave with something I guess........they took the owners manual. can someone here tell me the total engine oil capacity on the 3 litre engine? 

looks like I will be coming here for more banal questions until I can find a replacement manual.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

genxie said:


> someone broke into my xe 4x4 pathfinder, didn't ruin anything and nothing inside but they had to leave with something I guess........they took the owners manual. can someone here tell me the total engine oil capacity on the 3 litre engine?
> 
> looks like I will be coming here for more banal questions until I can find a replacement manual.


3.6L

Try looking on ebay and the wreckers.


----------



## RPAGAN (Dec 6, 2010)

I always use five quarts. Little more than recommended but i prefer to be on the safe side. You dont know when it start to leak oil...


----------



## pathfounder (Nov 16, 2009)

It's better to be halfway down the dipstick than to be overfilled by that much. When the pan is overfilled, the crankshaft whips the oil into a foamy broth and the oil pump can't keep pressure properly.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

RPAGAN said:


> I always use five quarts. Little more than recommended but i prefer to be on the safe side. You dont know when it start to leak oil...


5 quarts?! Ummm.... a dipstick is meant do to something.... checking proper level and cleanliness.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

3 5/8 quarts.


----------



## RPAGAN (Dec 6, 2010)

pathfounder said:


> It's better to be halfway down the dipstick than to be overfilled by that much. When the pan is overfilled, the crankshaft whips the oil into a foamy broth and the oil pump can't keep pressure properly.


Have you seen that "foamy broth"? I don't. The level in the oil dipstick is only a bit over full line. My engine is great shape since 1993, no problems reported for a bit overfilled engine.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

RPAGAN said:


> Have you seen that "foamy broth"? I don't. The level in the oil dipstick is only a bit over full line. My engine is great shape since 1993, no problems reported for a bit overfilled engine.


No one here to argue, but if you want 5 qts in there, fine. 

Just that the owners manual, printed and finalized by NISSAN, states 3.8 qts/3.6 L of oil. The initial question was by genxie and you are telling him what you do, not what the owner's manual suggests.


----------



## doode (Jun 30, 2008)

AMSOIL Online Product Application Guide

excellent website


----------

